# Space Marine Statue



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Is this something for us all ? Just found this on Dakka, it's texted in german but will it be for sale anywhere but there ? The box don't turn up on the GW- site. But i like the statue and the rest will be ok to. The date seems to be the same as the BA metal minis release date.


----------



## Fire Lord (Feb 15, 2009)

Is it just me, or does the statue look like he's got to pee?


----------



## Lucien7 (Jun 29, 2009)

Fire Lord said:


> Is it just me, or does the statue look like he's got to pee?


i thought that too lol, i mean, i hate the wide-legged stance of space marines but that doesn't mean that they should bend in at the knee! apart from that its good and i will be buying a couple for my chapter keep if they do come out (which im sure they will)


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Yeah, a little pinched at the knee's isn't it?!!?


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Would have looked better if it was like a half kneel.
One leg with the slight bend at the knee, and the other leg back behind him.
Something like this...








Maybe a little bit more upright, sort of half way between that and standing.

P.S. Before anyone asks, i have no idea where the picture is from.:laugh: 
Just did a google images search for "sword kneel".


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> Would have looked better if it was like a half kneel.
> One leg with the slight bend at the knee, and the other leg back behind him.
> Something like this...
> 
> ...


King Arthur just before he is being hit by a large template ?

I would have liked a better pose. But i think it is a resin-cast with loose head and sword , as i remember from photos in WD-battlereports etc where it have showed up. So GW have made a "tight" cast of the statue to make it easier (cheaper)to make. I see a saw near this item in the future. It will also provide more cover when it is down to the ground in several pieces.:biggrin:


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks good ... but they forgot the very first thing that they teach you in the military ... never lock your knees, you constrict the blood flow and you can actually make yourself pass out if you stand at attention and keep the knees locked. Either that or he's dropping a duece and it is a plunger caller.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Talthewicked said:


> Looks good ... but they forgot the very first thing that they teach you in the military ... never lock your knees, you constrict the blood flow and you can actually make yourself pass out if you stand at attention and keep the knees locked. Either that or he's dropping a duece and it is a plunger caller.


These are Space Marines, they have two hearts.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Lets just hope it isn't that shit vacuformed stuff like the Planetstrike craters were.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

tu_shan82 said:


> Lets just hope it isn't that shit vacuformed stuff like the Planetstrike craters were.


Yeah, that would kinda suck.
Considering that it's a large dense object though, I doubt it.


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

I've seen that aquila before in a GW pic but can't remember where.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

subtlejoe said:


> I've seen that aquila before in a GW pic but can't remember where.


The Macragge crashed Aquila?
I mean, they don't look too different, hence the name.


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

Winterous said:


> The Macragge crashed Aquila?
> I mean, they don't look too different, hence the name.


Nah not the crashed lander, the actual broken aquilla statue somewhere, hmmmmmm maybe the latest white dwarf or battlemissions book. I'll look when i get home.


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

ridiculous knees


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

tu_shan82 said:


> Lets just hope it isn't that shit vacuformed stuff like the Planetstrike craters were.


I sure hope it is for 2 reasons
1: it would be relatively cheap
and 2: vacuformed terrain is perfectly fine for terrain, its tough enough (as long as you don't do something stupid like stab a pen through it or stand on it), light and holds enough details for something relatively unimportant compared to the models standing on it.

although the marine and stupid window piece I doubt would be, be difficult to vacuform them


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

subtlejoe said:


> I've seen that aquila before in a GW pic but can't remember where.


I think it was with a lot of Tzeentch-screamers on top in a battle-report. Maybe. And in some City of Death scenario ?

But i found a way to hide the knees:biggrin:


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> I sure hope it is for 2 reasons
> 1: it would be relatively cheap
> and 2: vacuformed terrain is perfectly fine for terrain, its tough enough, light and holds enough details for something relatively unimportant compared to the models standing on it.


It's light as fuck so it blows around easily, and can be broken if handled roughly (or bounced around too much in storage)

*edit*
Wait, the problem isn't that it can be broken, the problem is that a particularly heavy model can actually BEND the terrain.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Zodd said:


> I think it was with a lot of Tzeentch-screamers on top in a battle-report. Maybe. And in some City of Death scenario ?
> 
> But i found a way to hide the knees:biggrin:


I don't see the Aquila anywhere...


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Winterous said:


> It's light as fuck so it blows around easily, and can be broken if handled roughly (or bounced around too much in storage)


well I've not had any of these problems, and I treat my terrain rather rough, and its never been blown around, unless you have a massive high powered fan standing next to your gaming table for some reason.

my LGS has also never mentioned any problems, either from players or staff, and it gets used a heck of allot.

plus the fact the stuff sells like hot cakes means people must have enough confidence to buy it and never complain.

to your edit I have seen the old metal steam tank sit on the vacuformed terrain, and there was no bending at all


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> well I've not had any of these problems, and I treat my terrain rather rough, and its never been blown around, unless you have a massive high powered fan standing next to your gaming table for some reason.
> 
> my LGS has also never mentioned any problems, either from players or staff, and it gets used a heck of allot.
> 
> ...


Ok so, I have to admit I've never actually used the stuff before, so I very well reserve the right to be wrong.
All of my information is coming from an enraged dude on Youtube, a video that I watched a long time ago.
So I guess I should go stand in the corner now.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Ups, i think this is better, sorry for quality.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Zodd said:


> Ups, i think this is better, sorry for quality.


There you go.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Winterous said:


> Ok so, I have to admit I've never actually used the stuff before, so I very well reserve the right to be wrong.
> All of my information is coming from an enraged dude on Youtube, a video that I watched a long time ago.
> So I guess I should go stand in the corner now.


I have also seen that video, not only is he enraged, he is also a fool


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

I would like to see a Space Marine Statue much like the one used for that Lictor Base. I think it was a Golden Demon model or something, but it featured a Lictor and a lone guardsman. Ill post pics If I can find it.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

I loved the idea of the Statue, but hate the one they have done.... that said, the new Ba releases with some slight mods might make a good statue or two, am thinking the sanguinitor would be a decent bronzed podium type statue for a central plaza... 

Hell.... an Attilan Rough Rider on horse back is looking good for a Statue piece at the moment...


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Brother Azeek said:


> I would like to see a Space Marine Statue much like the one used for that Lictor Base. I think it was a Golden Demon model or something, but it featured a Lictor and a lone guardsman. Ill post pics If I can find it.












Back cover page of the 4th ed Tyranid codex.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

OMG, the holy "I need to pee" statue. On the other hand, the imperial symbol looks neat.


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

i'll defo get the aquilla, prob not the statue unless i decide to make a city fight board (Which i doubt as i have no room or money)


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

It's on the advanced orders page of the GW website now;

Honoured Imperium - This box set contains three pieces of plastic Warhammer 40,000 scenery, including a 6-inch high Space Marine statue, a broken Aquila and a section of ruined building.

And all for the princely sum of £14.70.


----------



## Truefaith (Oct 11, 2009)

Here it is on the American site, 
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1430057&prodId=prod630018a


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Very good. The parts are described as " plastic ",which means it will be a lot easier to performe some surgery on those knees. Frankenmarine is born.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Zodd said:


> Very good. The parts are described as " plastic ",which means it will be a lot easier to performe some surgery on those knees. Frankenmarine is born.


Dam, was hoping it would be made of metal.
Would have been perfect to smack over the back of a SM players head when they unload their TH/SS Termies.


----------

